# Danbury Woes - Part III More leaks and stuff.



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Please note that the Directors of Danbury Motor Caravans are charming people and though you might think I have the patience of Job I am all too aware of what might be the result of an acrimonious or litigatious relationship. I offer what follows as a salutary tale and have tried to remain objective and factual. 


In part II we were just leaving for a weekend break and the underslung tank was leaking.

We managed, and after a while the tank leak seemed to stop but our problems were far from over.

When we showered water poured out over the spare wheel and also seeped out the back door. The first was caused by the drain pipe not being connected the second by a cunning gap in the sealant exactly where water ran down the shower curtain. 

We didn't empty the loo whilst away but when we tried to, back home, we couldn't open the door to the cassette. Eventually I got it open. The problem was that the door when installed didn't line up with the cassette and the lower door catch would have fouled the cassette compartment so an enterprising person had cut a piece of plastic away. Fine as long as the cassette was empty, when full however the floor of the cassette compartment dropped under the weight because of the removal of the plasic had weakened it and the door catches would not then release.

Also whilst underneath looking for water leaks I found loads of unprotected wires.

The van went back. New cassette, new CAK tank all under van wires given secondary protection, shower resealed and drain reconnected and about six other minor things done, they had the van for the best part of two weeks.

So we went to Devon for a week and more or less every thing was OK but in a storm one night we got water in one of the side Windows but I guess we will report on that in part IV.


----------

